# Подстройка Юпитера



## nikita0604 (6 Дек 2013)

Доброго времени суток. На Юпитере в левой руке расстроился голос (обведен). Вместо G звучит нечто низшее. Подскажите, как подстроить этот голос? (инструмент нужен будет скоро на выступлении). Надфили имеются.
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## vev (6 Дек 2013)

поищите здесь 

http://mirbajana.com/


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Дек 2013)

Если звучит нечто низшее, то, скорее всего:
1) голос сломан
2) голос плохо наклёпан
В обоих случаях - к врачу. 
Возможен также вариант, что повело резонатор, и он потянул за собою планку или просто тряхнули инструмент. В результате голос начал задевать за планку и издавать нечто хриплое звенящее. В этом случае попытайтесь чуть сдвинуть голос (желательно подголосицей) вправо (так подсказывает мне чутьё), если смотреть на фотографию. 
На самый крайний случай голос заглушаем и оставляем работать только противоположный.


----------



## nikita0604 (7 Дек 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,спасибо огромное! Буду пробовать.
А что делать, если голос завышает наоборот?
В частности у меня это cis 2 октавы(правая рука).
где нужно подточить голос?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Дек 2013)

Если голос начинает сильно завышать , проверьте в первую очередь лайку этого голоса. Она может частично отклеиться или отвиснуть. Если всё в порядке, тогда работаем надфилем: на повышение - вершинка голоса (только аккуратно! щадим самый край!), на понижение - ближе к заклёпкам (место, где точить, посмотрите на соседних голосах). 
Удачи.


----------



## nikita0604 (8 Дек 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,спасибо огромное!

*Vladimir Zh*, а как подточить те голоса, где у них наверху эта оранжевая штука? (в частности тот голос, что я обвел)


----------



## gerborisov (8 Дек 2013)

nikita0604 писал:


> как подточить те голоса, где у них наверху эта оранжевая штука?(в частности тот голос, что я обвел)


Точить можно, точно зная "физику" процесса. Простите, но с такими вопросами я бы Вам не советовал лично этим заниматься. Потренируйтесь на кусковых инструментах. Цельнопланочный вам не простит ни одной ошибки, и ремонт будет дорог.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Дек 2013)

Уважаемый Никита. Латунная напайка точится так же, как и обыкновенный голос, только более крупным (по насечке) надфилем, *НО!* Полностью солидарен с *gerborisov*
gerborisov писал:


> Цельнопланочный вам не простит ни одной ошибки и ремонт будет дорог


Не имея элементарных навыков настройки, можно "свернуть" голос (плохая наклёпка - это беда очень многих инструментов). А цетровка голоса может быть связана со многими проблемами. Тут уже точно придётся обращаться к мастеру.


----------

